# Ontario CA BTS - Circus Human Cannon Car



## NewInNV (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I are new to Large Scale and until recently only had an N-scale layout out in the garage. However, she wanted to entertain the grandchildren with something larger and we started installing a 400 foot layout in our Henderson, NV backyard. The key word is started as spring went right into summer and the temperature is already in the 100s. So taking a break from the heat, we traveled down to Ontario, CA to attend the Big Train Show and see what they had to help inspire us. Needless to say, we ended up buying a new 10 amp power supply and a Bachmann Climax. The wife wants to start with a circus train so we also picked up a couple of circus flat cars and animals. However, we had seen a flat/gondola car that was designed with a circus human cannonball on it and the 'artist/designer' was also there with a booth of very high relief gas station and train wall sculptures (also very expensive in the couple of thousand dollar range). When we passed by he had his little sales area full of people and we intended to stop in later. But, you guessed it, we forgot and didn't think about it until we were crossing the CA/NV border. I have done a fairly extensive search of the web and can find nothing that resembles it, but the owner of Upland Trains in CA says that he thinks he made several sort of limited edition unique car configurations. 


Does anyone know the person or persons that has designed them or what they maybe called??

Thank you in advance for any help you might be able to provide....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The guy is a regular at the shows and does a whole line of railcars and engine(?) in the "AWNUTS" style. I don't recall his name, but I do know that Gary Wollard (The Railroad Hobo) has some of his stuff and maybe will chime in. If he doesn't, Gary has just posted some pics of the show in another thread. Ask him in that thread where to get that stuff. Some of it is extremely whimsical and clever.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Gary may already have listed the one you're looking for, here's a link to the topic.

Large Scale Events Forum/Topic: Big Train Show 2012: Vendors Pt.1[/b]


----------



## NewInNV (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you both. I will check out the link and/or post him a note there.

Looking forward to getting going in this bigger scale and will no doubt have more questions as I start really moving earth and trying to find the best controller as well as a coupler that will work all around as it seems that every car I have has a different style coupler and at a different height. I thought this was all one scale, but am finding I guess that there are actually three sizes and I guess numerous coupler combinations. I hope to graduate to 'one size fits all', but not sure that is realistic.

Thanks for the help...
Larry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry.... Sorry I missed you.. I had a 6 car AW Nuts train with locomotive and tender listed in my booth at Ontario including a Cannon car.... 

You can find one by calling Bruce Hebron (The Metal Shed) at 805 236-1662 He's the creator of those masterpieces.... 

He does not list an email address or a webpage. 

The train sold Sunday.


----------



## henry001 (Nov 13, 2013)

Bruce hebron is known as master of his work due to his excellent and unbelievable work.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course if you have the time, you may want to build your own cannon car.




























My skills are not that great, but I still managed to create a usable cannon car. The carbody pivots over the chassis so the car can be readied for the reverse trip on stub-ended branchlines..

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## henry001 (Nov 13, 2013)

Posted By SteveC on 08 Jun 2012 06:59 PM 
Yes, Gary may already have listed the one you're looking for, here's a link to the topic.

Large Scale Events Forum/Topic: Big Train Show 2012: Vendors Pt.1[/b]



I agree with you


Learn more


----------

